# Wiring Systems in IRAQ



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Mike Holt's Site:* http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=104487

*Electrical Contractor:* ECN


I asked the same question in both and received many replies that we all can use. 

I hope this can continue here too:
http://www.electrical-contractor.ne...bb/showflat/Number/181153/page/1/nt/3/fpart/1


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

We do not need the same exact discussion, with the same people, on three boards.
There is already an ongoing thread on this board anyway.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=3978


----------

